# Where's the snow?



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Just looked at the long term forecast for our area and high's in the high 30's-low 40's, lows in the 20's but nothing but a mix of rain and wet snow a few days til' 3rd week of Dec. We have plenty of seasonal that pay well but I definitely make more money plowing my other properties.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

We have a few seasonals, enough to keep the lights on, and payroll for fulltimers, but were going to need some snow also. Rain all weekend here, they have a chance for the end of next week for us but that's a long way off. Accuweather says the worst of winter will be jan feb. At least we have no excuse for not being ready this year


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Longae29;1366287 said:


> Accuweather says the worst of winter will be jan feb. At least we have no excuse for not being ready this year


Thats what I've been seeing all along......and no kidding!

IIRC, our area had 1 nice plowable/salt run & 1 salt run by this time last yr...


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We paid for this a few years ago, it really didn't snow until later December and didn't stop until mid March. It literally snowed 40 some day straight. Our lake temp is still 50 some degrees.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

*It'll Come*

It's coming guys just give it some time then you'll be looking for it to let up.
We've pickup up about 30" so far this year on the Front Range of Colorado, we plowed Friday, yesterday and we're getting more tonight. None of the storms have been big dumps, they're been 4-7" at a time.
Tomorrow is going to suck, we'll be close to 0* with a 10-15mph wind........burrr


----------

